
Sebastian Thrun and Udacity: Building an Open Source Self-Driving Car - jagtesh
https://medium.com/udacity/were-building-an-open-source-self-driving-car-ac3e973cd163#.612ex0iv0
======
s3r3nity
I'm _really_ intrigued by this, but the skeptic in me worries that insurance
companies would peg rates at ridiculously high prices due to the high risk and
low accountability inherent in open-source projects.

I'm not suggesting that the "high risk" view is accurate, but more positing
the _impression_ of said risk for insurance companies.

------
tigarcia
Very excited for this course and to play around with a real self driving car.

